# Allí, Ahí y allá



## 140278

Alguien sabe cuál es la diferencia ¿?


----------



## magdala

Tienes tres posiciones:
Aqui (a mi lado)
Ahí ( próximo)
Allí (bastante más alejado)


----------



## Outsider

Fíjese.


----------



## atenea_84

"Allí" implica mayor lejanía que "ahí".


----------



## lazarus1907

*Aquí*: Indica proximidad al hablante, así como cosas o personas que pueden tocarse o que se sienten como muy cercanas.

*Ahí*: Indica proximidad al oyente, así como cosas o personas que pueden verse o que se consideran accesibles.

*Allí*:    Indica lejanía con respecto al hablante y al oyente, así como cosas o personas que no pueden verse o que se consideran inaccesibles.


----------



## maidens

lazarus1907 said:


> *Aquí*: Indica proximidad al hablante, así como cosas o personas que pueden tocarse o que se sienten como muy cercanas.
> 
> *Ahí*: Indica proximidad al oyente, así como cosas o personas que pueden verse o que se consideran accesibles.
> 
> *Allí*: Indica lejanía con respecto al hablante y al oyente, así como cosas o personas que no pueden verse o que se consideran inaccesibles.


 
en Argentina no se emplean ni aquí ni allí.
el orden sería el siguiente:

*Acá*: Indica proximidad al hablante, así como cosas o personas que pueden tocarse o que se sienten como muy cercanas.

*Ahí*: Indica proximidad al oyente, así como cosas o personas que pueden verse o que se consideran accesibles.

*Allá*: Indica lejanía con respecto al hablante y al oyente, así como cosas o personas que no pueden verse o que se consideran inaccesibles.


----------



## lazarus1907

maidens said:


> en Argentina no se emplean ni aquí ni allí.
> el orden sería el siguiente:


Acá y allá son parecidos a "aquí" y "allí", pero se pueden usar de manera diferente también. En España se usan todas las formas.


----------



## serg79

lazarus1907 said:


> Acá y allá son parecidos a "aquí" y "allí", pero se pueden usar de manera diferente también. En España se usan todas las formas.


¿Podrías explicar en qué se diferencian aquí/allí y acá/allá (con respecto a su uso en España)?
Muchas gracias.


----------



## lazarus1907

Ve a http://buscon.rae.es/draeI/ para más detalles.


> * allá
> 1.* adv. l. *allí.* Indica lugar menos circunscrito o determinado que el que se denota con esta última voz. Por eso *allá* admite ciertos grados de comparación que rechaza _allí._ _Tan allá, más allá, muy allá.
> _*allí
> 1.* adv. l. En este lugar o cerca de él, a este lugar o cerca de él. No es tan explícito como _aquí,_ por eso admite ciertos grados de comparación. _Tan acá_ _Más acá_ _Muy acá
> _
> _Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados_


----------



## Ricardo Tavares

No sé si este hilo ya ha sido presentado, pero alguien me podría explicar la diferencia entre ahí (o sería ahi - sin la tilde) y allí (o alli - sin la tilde) ?
Gracias.


----------



## sabrinita85

*Ahí *exprime lejanía con respecto a la persona que escucha, al interlocutor.
*Allí *exprime lejanía con respecto al hablante y al oyente.


----------



## Outsider

Fíjese, Ricardo.


----------



## aleCcowaN

Los usos coloquiales los superponen, pero sería más o menos así:

Para lugares, ahí corresponde a ubicaciones intermedias un poco más cercanas que allí (pero no es rígido). En este lugar, ese lugar y aquel lugar: Aquí, ahí y allí.

Allí puede implicar movimiento (voy allí); ahí puede implicar un determinado instante en el tiempo o la ocasión en la que algo ocurre (y ahí tomo conciencia de su situación).

Allí se usa con cosas concretas (aquí están los platos y allí las copas), ahí se usa también con cosas abstractas, como un esto o un ello (de ahí que piense que no me quiere pagar).

Debe haber más diferencias, pero no se me ocurren. Eso sí, con respecto a lugares se usa más uno u otro según la región (en habla cotidiana del Mercosul se usa ahí casi con exclusividad)


----------



## Ricardo Tavares

Muchas gracias a los dos. Me gustaron mucho las explicaciones del "el alabamiano", que esclarecen todas las dudas:
Allí: en aquel lugar, a aquel lugar. Establece el lugar en lejanía de forma precisa.
Aquí: en este lugar, a este lugar. Se refiere al lugar exacto.
Allá: indica lugar menos determinado que el que denota allí. Advierte, en lejanía, estar junto a.
Acá: lugar cercano, aunque no denota precisión como el del adverbio aquí. Determina la proximidad o cercanía a un objeto o persona de forma imprecisa.
Ahí: en ese lugar, a ese lugar. Fija lugar exacto.


----------



## Puellam audiam

¡Hola! 

¡Buenas tardes!
¿Se puede saber la diferencia en pronunciación entre ´Ahí´ et  ´Allí´?

¡Gracias!


----------



## replicante

Aí ---Ají 
La 'll' de allí es se pronuncia como la "j" inglesa.
La "h" en español es muda.


----------



## Víctor Pérez

Me voy a permitir una licencia que quizá me cueste el post .*

Ahí se pronuncia aproximadamente como el *ay!* francés. 
Allí se pronuncia aproximadamente como _il *agit*_ en francés.

*: espero que no


----------



## IlPetaloCremisi

La pronunciaciòn de *ll* es màs similar a la *g* o alla *gl* italiana?


----------



## Víctor Pérez

La pronunciación de la *ll *es parecida a la* g *de *giorno.*


----------



## IlPetaloCremisi

Gracias! Por fin alguien me aclara eso!


----------



## Jellby

La pronunciación "correcta" es más como la "gl", pero el yeísmo está muy extendido, y prácticamente cualquier cosa entre eso y la "sh" inglesa vale, pasando por la "j" y la "y" inglesas también.


----------



## replicante

IlPetaloCremisi said:


> La pronunciaciòn de *ll* es màs similar a la *g* o alla *gl* italiana?


Es más parecida a la 'g' italiana, sin duda.

La 'll' española es como la 'g' inglesa de gentle (d3entl) y giorno, y también como la 'j' inglesa de jeans (d3i:nz).
En casi toda España no se diferencia la 'll' de la 'y'.

La 'gl' italiana (l) es más parecida a la 'll' que emplean en Valladolid y en Argentina, pero eso sería una cuestión de yeísmo. En teoría esa sería la pronunciación correcta ( para poder diferenciar, por ejemplo, pollo (polo) y poyo(pod3o) ).


----------



## yuggoth

IlPetaloCremisi said:


> La pronunciaciòn de *ll* es màs similar a la *g* o alla *gl* italiana?


El sonido que se representa con "ll" en español peninsular es el mismo (o casi el mismo) que se representa en italiano con "gl".El sonido de *g*iorno no existe en castellano peninsular.
Sí se da la equivalencia "ll" esp.= "g" it. en Argentina,donde "llave" se pronuncia algo así como "shave" algo más fuerte.


----------



## IlPetaloCremisi

Me estoy haciendo un lìo...hehe Entonces depende mucho del paìs o de la regiòn?


----------



## replicante

Bueno, en realidad la 'll' y la 'y' españolas se pronuncian igual, es como la 'b' y la 'v' españolas, que no se distinguen.
Hace siglos se distinguían las cuatro, pero luego se perdió.
En realidad la 'll' española no se parece ni a la 'g' italiana o inglesa, ni a la 'j' inglesa, ni a la 'gl' italiana.
Pero si tuviera que decidir, yo creo que la 'll' se aproxima más a la 'g' italiana, la 'gl' suena más a la 'll' de Valladolid o a la argentina (nunca he estado en Valladolid, pero por lo que dicen...), la 'gl' se exagera más torciendo la boca, ¿no?, en español ese gesto no se hace.
La 'll' argentina se pronuncia como 'gl' y también como la 'sh' inglesa o la 'sc' italiana, pero eso lo tendría que decir un argentino, ya ves que hasta los argentinos la pronuncian de 2 maneras (gl y sh), lo que está claro que los argentinos no la pronuncian como nosotros y se nota enseguida, quizá sea por la influencia italiana de la emigración.


----------



## yuggoth

replicante said:


> Bueno, en realidad la 'll' y la 'y' españolas se pronuncian igual, es como la 'b' y la 'v' españolas, que no se distinguen.
> Hace siglos se distinguían las cuatro, pero luego se perdió.
> En realidad la 'll' española no se parece ni a la 'g' italiana o inglesa, ni a la 'j' inglesa, ni a la 'gl' italiana.
> Pero si tuviera que decidir, yo creo que la 'll' se aproxima más a la 'g' italiana, la 'gl' suena más a la 'll' de Valladolid o a la argentina (nunca he estado en Valladolid, pero por lo que dicen...), la 'gl' se exagera más torciendo la boca, ¿no?, en español ese gesto no se hace.
> La 'll' argentina se pronuncia como 'gl' y también como la 'sh' inglesa o la 'sc' italiana, pero eso lo tendría que decir un argentino, ya ves que hasta los argentinos la pronuncian de 2 maneras (gl y sh), lo que está claro que los argentinos no la pronuncian como nosotros y se nota enseguida, quizá sea por la influencia italiana de la emigración.


----------



## Dama de noche

En el diccionario de WR tienen muestras de España de cómo se pronuncia tanto "ahí" como "allí", igual te sirve.


----------



## Jellby

Namarne said:


> ¿De verdad *llueve* se pronuncia con la *j* inglesa de *just*?



Creo que el sonido de la y/ll es muy variable según las personas, las regiones, la manera de hablar. No me atrevo a decir cómo se pronuncia o se deja de pronunciar, pero seguro que casi cualquier manera (en el rango que mencioné) se encuentra en alguna porción de hispanohablantes y difícilmente delatan a alguien que no lo sea. No merece la pena discutir mucho sobre el sonido "correcto".


----------



## chicaswing

La verdad no sé nada de las _g _en italiano ni en francés, pero creo que como el + común es el inglés: allí es como (ya lo dijeron antes) jeans o just y el ahí suena aí porque en español la H es muda. 

Chao


----------



## Outsider

Fíjese.

Para la mayoría de los hispanohablantes, "ahí" se lee "aí", mientras "allí" se lee "ayí". Es una diferencia pequeña.


----------



## Víctor Pérez

Cada hispanohablante pronuncia la *ll *a su manera, dependiendo principalmente de su origen geográfico (continental, regional, provincial o comarcal...). En eso estamos todos de acuerdo.

No obstante, de cara a intentar orientar a los no hispanohablantes, podemos -con mayor o menor acierto- darles una idea de cómo pronunciar la palabra *allí* que nos ocupa (y, a la sazón, palabras con la *y*).

A los italianos yo les diría que las palabras *allí* y *yo* pueden pronunciarse con la *g* de *giorno *(si no me equivoco demasiado), a los franceses con la *j *de *jour* y a los anglosajones con la primera *g *de *gigolo*. 

La pronunciación así conseguida quizá sea un poco argentinizada, pero debemos admitir que el acento argentino también tiene su encanto...


----------



## replicante

Estoy de acuerdo con los post 7 y 17.
La pronunciación correcta o 'standard' de la 'll' española sería como la 'gl' italiana, pero hoy en día todo el mundo la pronuncia más o menos como la 'g' de giorno y la 'j' de jour, pero menos acentuada, no sé cómo decirlo, no tan fuerte.
En España existe el fenómeno del 'yeísmo':
 Pronunciación de la elle como ye; p. ej., diciendo gayina, por gallina; poyo, por pollo.

Es decir, que la pronunciación 'standard' de la 'll' como 'gl' no existe en casi todo el territorio nacional, hoy en día todo el mundo pronuncia aya, haya y halla de la misma forma, o 'vaya' y 'valla'.


----------



## Forero

No soy experto, pero creo que he oído la misma variación en la gli italiana que en la ll castellana.  Lo importante es que hay un consonante, sea gi, j, o gli, entre la "a" y la "i" sólo en "allí" y no en "ahí".


----------



## Outsider

Hola.

En esta página encuentran las varias pronuncias posibles del dígrafo "ll" en español. La más antigua y tradicional es la que se representa con una "y" invertida (pulsen en "laterales"). La más extendida en el mundo hispanohablante es la "j" con una colita (pulsen en "fricativas").


----------



## sopua

Hola a todos, me gustaría que me ayudaran en saber cómo uso estas dos palabras. Ya sé que suena tonto pero me confunden y no sé en dónde ponerlas cuando escribo algo.
Gracias


----------



## ToñoTorreón

¡Hola y bienvenida/o al foro!

Según el diccionario:
*ahí *

adv. l. En ese lugar o a ese lugar:
quédate ahí; ahí es adonde voy.
♦ Puede ir precedido de las preps. de, desde, hasta y por: de ahí vengo yo; desde ahí no se ve nada; llegó hasta ahí; tiene que ir por ahí. Precede a los adv.: ahí abajo; ahí delante.
*allí *

adv. l. Indica lugar alejado del que habla y del que escucha.
♦ Con verbos de estado significa 'en aquel lugar o sitio': descansaremos allí. Con verbos de movimiento significa 'a aquel lugar': no quiero ir allí. Puede ir precedido de las preps. de, desde, hacia, hasta y por: ¿vienes andando desde allí? Precede a otros adverbios: allí arriba; allí abajo.
En correlación con aquí, suele designar sitio indeterminado y tiene sentido distributivo:
se veían muchas flores, aquí rosas, allí jazmines.
Entonces, allí es un lugar alejado del que habla y del que escucha, y ahí es un lugar determinado (que puede estar cerca o lejos). Aquí es un lugar cercano al que habla, y acá es lo mismo pero menos preciso. Allá es un lugar lejano indeterminado.

Espero que te sirva. Vamos a ver qué dicen los demás.


----------



## lazarus1907

*Ahí*: Algo que está cerca del hablante, o que se puede alcanzar con relativa facilidad.
*Allí*: Algo que está lejos de mí y del hablante, y que resulta relativamente difícil de alcanzar para ambos.

La misma diferencia se da con "Esto/eso/aquello".


----------



## roal

sopua said:


> Hola a todos, me gustaría que me ayudaran en saber cómo uso estas dos palabras. Ya sé que suena tonto pero me confunden y no sé en dónde ponerlas cuando escribo algo.
> Gracias


 
¡Hola Sopua!

Una formula sencilla es la siguiente:

Partimos de "un emisor (hablante)" y "un receptor (oyente)". 

*Allí *se refiere a un espacio o lugar lejos de la posición del emisor y del receptor, por ejemplo: 

- Allí, en la luna, ¿existirán seres vivos? 
- No lo creo.

*Ahí *se refiere al espacio o lugar donde se encuentra el receptor, por ejemplo:

- Hola Juan, estoy en una farmacia, ¿necesitas algo?
- Mmmm, sí, pregunta si ahí venden xxxxx.
(o) 
- No, gracias. Quédate ahí, voy en camino.

Espero que te ayude, de esa forma se lo explico a los demás cuando me preguntan la diferencia, aunque te digo, no soy experta en el área pero me encanta poner atención a este tipo de cosas... 


Saludos...


----------



## sopua

Perfecto, muchísimas gracias a todos!


----------



## Anterix

Hola,
¿Podría dar el mismo uso a *Allí* que *Allá?*
Gracias.


----------



## Panadera

Entiendo que "allí" refiere a algo cercano y "allá" a algo lejano.


----------



## lamartus

Mira lo que dice el DRAE en la primera acepción de *allá*:

*allá**.*
 (Del lat. _illac_, por allí).
* 1.     * adv. l. *allí.* Indica lugar menos circunscrito o determinado que el que se denota con esta última voz. Por eso *allá* admite ciertos grados de comparación que rechaza _allí._ _Tan allá, más allá, muy allá._ Se emplea a veces precediendo a nombres significativos de lugar para denotar lejanía. _Allá en Rusia._ _Allá en América._


_
Parece que no es solo cuestión de cercanía sino también de circunscripción, aunque reconozco que los uso como sinónimos la mayoría de las veces.

Saludos.
_


----------



## Miguelillo 87

Bueno ya también voto por lo de la lejanía. 

EJ.

Allí, en el escritorio, dejé mi llavero pero hasta allá por el norte de la ciudad dejé mis llaves.

(Sé que el ejemplo es un poco bruto pero no se me ocurrió algo más)


----------



## Namarne

Hola. 
Yo no acabo de ver lo de la mayor o menor lejanía que comentan Panadera y Miguelillo (quizá el uso es diferente en América.) 
*Allí *y *allá *expresan ambos lejanía (con los matices que señala el DRAE, en el post de lamartus); para la cercanía están _aquí _y _acá_; o _ahí _para la media distancia.


----------



## Miguelillo 87

Por eso Namarne por ejemplo en la Drae dice,_ Se emplea a veces precediendo a nombres significativos de lugar para denotar lejanía. Allá en Rusia. Allá en América._

No es lo mismo decir.

Allí en la mesa está mi maleta a, ¡Ay mi maleta la olvidé allá en España! 

La mesa está mucho más cerca que España, bueno por lo menos la de mi casa je je


----------



## Namarne

Miguelillo 87 said:


> La mesa está mucho más cerca de España, bueno por lo menos la de mi casa je je


Sí, je, por eso dije que quizá en América el uso es diferente.  
Quizá sí *allá *expresa una cierta lejanía, o al menos indefinición, como para decir un sitio remoto.


----------



## alejo13131

Cual es la diferencia?


----------



## Xiroi

Ninguna. ,


----------



## Pinairun

Quizá haya un ligero matiz que las diferencia:

Creo que, desde donde se habla_,_ _ahí_ está más cerca que _allí._

Saludos


----------



## ToñoTorreón

Según el DRAE, "ahí" es en ese lugar, y "allí" es en aquel lugar. "Ese" designa lo que está cerca de la persona con quien se habla, o representa y señala lo que esta acaba de mencionar.  "Aquel" designa lo que física o mentalmente está lejos de la persona que habla y de la persona con quien se habla. 

O sea que ahí está cerca y allí está lejos (aunque realmente yo en lo personal no le encuentro mucha diferencia).


----------



## piraña utria

Hola:

Tengo una curiosidad con la pregunta ya que veo otra vez conectado a Alejo, ¿es pitado o pita*n*do en tu ejemplo?

Saludos,


----------



## alejo13131

error de dedo, es pitando, gracias por la observacion


----------



## piraña utria

alejo13131 said:


> error de dedo, es pitando, gracias por la observacion


 
Hola:

Creo que te pasó otra vez. 

Saludos,


----------



## Xiroi

Salir pita*n*do es como decimos en España salir disparado.


----------



## kittyoso

ahora otra vez voy a molestar a ustedes para que me ayuden a "ordenar mi hilo de luz"(lo puedo decir asi??jaja)
tengo dudas sobre las construcciones "de ahi que" y "de alli que".

primero,Les doy unos ejemplos sobre "de ahi que" (de una búsqueda en Google):

_Los piqueteros de izquierda son la vanguardia revolucionaria en Argentina, *de ahi que* el gobierno de Kirchner los *considere* el principal problema a resolver..._

_*De ahi que* lo mas novedoso...*sea* darse a la tarea de entender a colombia en perspectiva historica..._

_Hacer realidad el imperativo "Los Niños Primero" demanda el esfuerzo de todos. *De ahi que* UNICEF *trabaja* no sólo con el Estado Peruano._

las dudsa consisten en qué significa la expresión "de ahí que" cuando se usa en subjuntivo y cuando en indicativo?son dos usos diferentes?es mojor que me puedan dar unos ejemplos.

segundo, cómo se utiliza la construcción ¨de alli que¨, es igual al uso de ¨de ahí que¨, o no?podrían tomar me ejemplos?

muchisimas gracias!!
Saludos!!


----------



## Guillermogustavo

kittyoso:
_De ahí que_ significa: _a consecuencia de ello_, _por esa razón_, etc...

_De allí que_ significa lo mismo.

Lo correcto es que el verbo que le sigue esté en subjuntivo.
_De ahí que UNICEF *trabaje...*_

De todos modos, si pones el verbo en indicativo, la frase se entiende perfectamente. Es un error menor.


----------



## kittyoso

Guillermogustavo said:


> kittyoso:
> _De ahí que_ significa: _a consecuencia de ello_, _por esa razón_, etc...
> 
> _De allí que_ significa lo mismo.
> 
> Lo correcto es que el verbo que le sigue esté en subjuntivo.
> _De ahí que UNICEF *trabaje...*_
> 
> De todos modos, si pones el verbo en indicativo, la frase se entiende perfectamente. Es un error menor.


 
muchas gracias a Guillermogustavo, lo he entendido bien,jaja~~
pero estas dos expresiones tienen otro sentido? es decir, se pueden entender como _para que_?


----------



## elprofe

No se me ocurre ningún caso en el que "de ahí que" signifique "para que"


----------



## Guillermogustavo

kitttyoso:

Supongamos la siguiente oración:
_El padre trabaja mucho; *de ahí que* sus hijos vivan bien._
Y supongamos esta otra:
_El padre trabaja mucho *para que* sus hijos vivan bien._

Las dos oraciones se parecen, pero tienen significados ligeramente distintos.

La segunda oración (_*para que*_) significa que el padre trabaja mucho porque quiere que sus hijos vivan bien. El padre lo hace con esa *intención*.

En la primera oración (*de ahí que*), el padre trabaja mucho por alguna razón. Que sus hijos vivan bien, es una consecuencia que el padre *puede haber buscado, o no*.

Es decir, de _ahí que_ y _para que_ no significan lo mismo.


----------



## MirisPerez

sabrinita85 said:


> *Ahí *exprime lejanía con respecto a la persona que escucha, al interlocutor.
> *Allí *exprime lejanía con respecto al hablante y al oyente.


 

¿exprime?


----------



## sabrinita85

MirisPerez said:


> ¿exprime?


*DRAE:
exprimir**.* (Del lat. _exprimĕre_).
* 1.     * tr. Extraer el zumo o líquido de una cosa, apretándola o retorciéndola.
* 2.     * tr. Sacar de alguien o algo todo el partido posible.
* 3.     * tr. Explotar a alguien, abusar de él.
* 4.      tr. Expresar, manifestar.*

Sé que es más corriente EXPRESAR en español, pero EXPRIMIR no es incorrecto, así que, como es muy similar al italiano, me resulta más fácil utilizarlo.


----------

